# Forums or Sites for Music Creation.



## Icarus (Sep 10, 2008)

Does anybody know any good forums or sites where one can post music that isn't always mainstream to receive critique and help for creation?
If so, please post x.x


----------



## Aden (Sep 10, 2008)

Ultimate-Guitar.com forums...if you play the guitar.   Can't help you more than that.


----------



## TheComet (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm actually running a user-run forum for musicians of any genre, as well as a library of resources for composing.

still a bit empty, but hey I'm working on getting people in there, site's called "Acid Culture" (referring to the genre, not the drug), should be the site in my profile


----------

